# 3 year old dog too old to train?



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a second dog and came across a three year old dog from hunting stock that has been kept as a pet and never been hunted.  Has anyone dealt with a situation like this?  Is it way too late?


----------



## Sam H (Jul 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I am thinking about getting a second dog and came across a three year old dog from hunting stock that has been kept as a pet and never been hunted.  Has anyone dealt with a situation like this?  Is it way too late?



That's a question I would like to know the answer to also...I know where there is a two year that came from good stock..but...the owner just doesn't have time for him?


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 1, 2010)

I bet its not too late... our Hazel was never hunted, or trained, and she went out on a check cord, found her bird, and pointed nicely. 

Julia


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

I may have to go take a look at the dog and bring a couple birds.  I'm really itching to get a second one...  I don't want to take any chances though.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not to late. It will take more time more patience. Just make friends with the dog then start training they will figure out who's boss. Takes awhile to get them out of their stubborn ways. Be consistent. Obedience is key.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not too concerned about the training portion but I'm more concerned about the natural pointing ability and the desire to hunt.  I'm a believer that you can't really teach a dog the desire to hunt, they either want to or not.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a 6 month old to 4 year old male or spayed female btw if anyone knows any dogs out there.  I don't really care about retrieve but I would like a dog with a decent nose and good natural pointing ability.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not too concerned about the training portion but I'm more concerned about the natural pointing ability and the desire to hunt.  I'm a believer that you can't really teach a dog the desire to hunt, they either want to or not.



That would be my concern . Sometimes though when on the chain gang and watching the other dog work birds they'll figure out it's a fun thing to do .


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't agree more.


----------



## StevePickard (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are looking for a started dog, Flying O Kennel in Texas has an excellent Brittany male named Flying Rowdy with bloodline from Tequilla Joker (field trail famous) and Noland's Last Bullet (Nastra famous) that's 11 months old and well started.  I can arrange ground transportation if you are interested in the dog as the daughter of the kennel owner is out visiting her father now and she lives in Milledgeville, Ga. Go to this website to see the dog. 

http://www.flyingodog.com/dogs for sale.htm

Send me a PM if you are interested.  Last I heard, Rowdy was still available.  Flying O has some fantastic dogs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

StevePickard said:


> If you are looking for a started dog, Flying O Kennel in Texas has an excellent Brittany male named Flying Rowdy with bloodline from Tequilla Joker (field trail famous) and Noland's Last Bullet (Nastra famous) that's 11 months old and well started.  I can arrange ground transportation if you are interested in the dog as the daughter of the kennel owner is out visiting her father now and she lives in Milledgeville, Ga. Go to this website to see the dog.
> 
> http://www.flyingodog.com/dogs for sale.htm
> 
> Send me a PM if you are interested.  Last I heard, Rowdy was still available.  Flying O has some fantastic dogs!




Heard some good things about that kennel before.  Sounds pricey though and I don't think I could buy a dog without seeing it in person first.


----------



## StevePickard (Jul 1, 2010)

You've probably seen my add for Brittany puppies for sale in the forum.  My dog, Bullet and the mother dog (owned by the daughter of the owner of Flying O) both came from Flying O.  I could not be more pleased with Flying O's dogs and the way the owner raises up his puppies. We had 2 litters last year (17 puppies total) and we have a waiting list now for the next litter.  I normally would not advise buying sight unseen, but I know for a fact the owner of Flying O is going to be completely up front about the dog's ability.  I checking now to see if Rowdy is still available. Feel free to PM me. Mr. Orms is an excellent trainer and breeder, and I know him personally.


----------



## StevePickard (Jul 1, 2010)

Just checked and Rowdy is still available.  Talked with Mr. Ed and Rowdy has a great nose, and is holding point extremely well.  He actually wanted to keep Rowdy, but he's just got too many other dogs he's working on as his personal dogs.  His daughter had to postpone her trip out until later next week.  She will be glad to shoot you some video of him working.  The price is $1000.00.  Considering most trainers charge $500.00 per month, that price for a started 11 month old with that bloodline really isn't that bad a price.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 1, 2010)

A friend called me one day and said," If you want her you can have her, but she's leaving today either to you or anmal control. We've had it!"  I took her at three years old.  She was a beauty  and at the same time one of the smartest and dumbest dogs I have known.  I spent a very short time in training her and had one of the best birddogs I have had.  We  worked through being gun shy and "blinking" and even had her trained to retrieve.  She was not a natural at that and all my others were very good at retrieving.  It is a long story and I won't relay it but the guy that helped her for me  said he'd give anything for a pup from her, because she had no bottom!  She'd hunt all day in Nebraska and you'd have to call her to the truck after you put the gun away 'cause she'd still be hunting after dark!  One is too small a sample but she had a wonderful nose and disposition, but she'd retch over a gut shot bird , and I wasn't good enough to shoot them all in the head!  LOL. Had her for 11 more years.   Owners couldn't keep her fenced in  and I never had a fence.  She wanted to be with me... Still miss her much.  Ya'll know what I mean.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 2, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm looking for a 6 month old to 4 year old male or spayed female btw if anyone knows any dogs out there.  I don't really care about retrieve but I would like a dog with a decent nose and good natural pointing ability.



I wondered how long it would take you to realize that the English dogs are the way to go!!!!!!


----------



## george hancox (Jul 2, 2010)

there was a show on a long time ago when a guy here in ga. trained an 8 year old it to awhile but he did it.I just think the dog has to want to hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> I wondered how long it would take you to realize that the English dogs are the way to go!!!!!!



Nothing from Englad is the way to go.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 6, 2010)

Every dog is different.I'd say if the dog comes from hunting stock,you'd have a good chance of it making a bird dog at that age.

That Brit sure sounds like a good deal!


----------



## zzweims (Jul 6, 2010)

Three is not too old.  In some ways, older dogs are easier to train.  But the drive has got to be there.  Ask the folks if you can 'try her out' for a couple of weeks, then bring her down to the farm and we'll put her on some pigeons.  If she shows any interest, it might be worth keeping her.  If not, send her back.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## zzweims (Jul 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm looking for a 6 month old to 4 year old male or spayed female btw if anyone knows any dogs out there.  I don't really care about retrieve but I would like a dog with a decent nose and good natural pointing ability.



Nitram--

If you're not stuck on the breed, I've got two weims--a male and a female--that are hunting fools.  Hunt, point, track, back, retrieve, and have been shot over.  6 months old.  They also come with free quail hunting priviledges on the farm.  $750

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang! Y'all are _killin'_ me with these deals - I'm outta work,and live quite a ways from quail country nowadays.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 6, 2010)

zzweims said:


> Nitram--
> 
> If you're not stuck on the breed, I've got two weims--a male and a female--that are hunting fools.  Hunt, point, track, back, retrieve, and have been shot over.  6 months old.  They also come with free quail hunting priviledges on the farm.  $750
> 
> ...



u better jump all over that!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Nitram.  If your really looking for a brit, and can wait.  I know where you can get some great dogs.  My trainer has 5 or 6 litters on the ground right now from different studs/sire mixes.  They are anywhere from a couple weeks old to a couple months old.  He is heading off to S. Dakota tomorrow with many of them.  They will get to run in S. Dakota and be well introduced to birds by the end of the summer.  They all come from AKC/AF field trial dogs who have their FC/AFC's.  One of the sires won the American Brittany club Pheasant and Quail classic last year and placed in the top 4 at the ABC Amateur All Age Nationals this year.  The other sire won the ABC pheasant classic this year, was a runner up several years ago, and finished as the Natioanl Amateur All Age runner up as well.  The two main sires have been throwing some really nice pups with tons of field trial potential, but also make great foot hunting dogs.  One of the older litters of pups from one of the sires took 2 of the top 4 spots at the ABC Eastern All Age Futurity this year( 1st and 4th).  2 of the dogs from that litter have adult All Age and Gun Dog placements and one qualified for gun dog nationals at 22 months old.  There were 7 pups from that litter and only 1 or 2 wouldn't have made field trial dogs...   The other litter produced a dog that, as my trainer put it, "is the result of 25 years of breeding".   If you can wait, there should be some great pups available at the end of summer.


----------



## Scolopax (Jul 6, 2010)

6 litters???  Sounds like a Brittany mill to me!


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 6, 2010)

Scolopax said:


> 6 litters???  Sounds like a Brittany mill to me!



Yeap or alot of "Line breeding"


----------



## Mucho (Jul 6, 2010)

or inbreeding?????


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 6, 2010)

Mucho said:


> or inbreeding?????



thats what the quotations were for mucho! you sure your not "Line Bred"


----------



## Mucho (Jul 6, 2010)

Man I could only imagine that many young dogs at one time


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 6, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> Yeap or alot of "Line breeding"



Dont assume something you have absolutely no idea about.  They aren't line breed, nore is it a brittany mill.  Im not arguing this with you guys.  I simply stated that they have a bunch of young pups right now that will be available in the next couple months.  If someone wants a great brit, with a very good possibility of having a field trial dog, or field trial caliber, then this is an option.  Its just a coincidence that  lot of the females came in at the same time, and several of the owners had been waiting to breed their dames to specific sires.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Mucho said:


> Man I could only imagine that many young dogs at one time



Its not that much work when you have a lot of help.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Dont assume something you have absolutely no idea about.  They aren't line breed, nore is it a brittany mill.  Im not arguing this with you guys.  I simply stated that they have a bunch of young pups right now that will be available in the next couple months.  If someone wants a great brit, with a very good possibility of having a field trial dog, or field trial caliber, then this is an option.  Its just a coincidence that  lot of the females came in at the same time, and several of the owners had been waiting to breed their dames to specific sires.



so in short your trainer isnt the litter owner of all the puppies he just has contacts? big diff in knowing of 5 or 6 litters on the ground and having 5 or 6 on the ground. nobody is assuming or trying to hurt your feelings just jokes! "If someone wants a great brit, with a very good possibility of having a field trial dog, or field trial caliber, then this is an option." reading this was the funniest part of my day so far man what a laugh. Great Brit.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know why this is so hard to understand.  The trainer is not the owner.  BUT, he is the one who bread the dogs, and who is raising, and training them.  They (the trainer and the owners) will weed out the trial dogs, or the best dog in the litter, and sell the others.  If someone has enough trial dogs, they will often sell the trial dogs to people who want to trial, or who just want a hunting dog.  These aren't dogs that will be sold at 8 weeks old when you have no idea what their real potential will be.  They will be raised until they are 5 or 6 months old, and then be sold, or trialed, after they have had a bunch of bird contact and allowed to run to see what kind of range potential they have.

Nitram said he was looking for a second Brit but was worried about the hunting ability of the 3 year old dog.  This is a perfect way to get a semi started dog and to know exactly what your getting.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Nitram said he was looking for a second Brit but was worried about the hunting ability of the 3 year old dog.  This is a perfect way to get a semi started dog and to know exactly what your getting.




I have to disagree. buying a started dog never shows you exactly what your getting it may show you a peice of what you might be getting but that is all. buying a started dog is exactly that. it is started. the only way to know "exactly" is to buy a finished dog that you have studied and hunted all the rest are gambles just as an 8 week old pup is.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 6, 2010)

Well.  I guess were just going to have to agree to disagree.  You can tell a dogs "birdyness", its trainablility, its style, its nose,  and range by 5 - 6 months old.  You might not know exactly how big its going to run, or exactly what is style will turn out to be, but you can see a long way  into its potential.   Heck, AKC/AF field trial dogs don't hit their prime until they are 5 or 6 years old, so you can't guarantee what your going to have until half thier life is over.  BUT, you can tell very little with an 8 week old pup.  Good trainers can tell what they have by 5 or 6 months old....  Too many "finished" dogs are someone elses problem or often times a dog that didn't measure up to others in the kennel, so they had to thin the heard.  A person is rarely going to sell their best finished dog.  It happens, but it is rare.  IMO a person is much better off buying a dog from good breeding that is 5-6 months old and has been introduced to some training, birds, and allowed to run.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well.  I guess were just going to have to agree to disagree.  You can tell a dogs "birdyness", its trainablility, its style, its nose,  and range by 5 - 6 months old.  You might not know exactly how big its going to run, or exactly what is style will turn out to be, but you can see a long way  into its potential.   Heck, AKC/AF field trial dogs don't hit their prime until they are 5 or 6 years old, so you can't guarantee what your going to have until half thier life is over.  BUT, you can tell very little with an 8 week old pup.  Good trainers can tell what they have by 5 or 6 months old....  Too many "finished" dogs are someone elses problem or often times a dog that didn't measure up to others in the kennel, so they had to thin the heard.  A person is rarely going to sell their best finished dog.  It happens, but it is rare.  IMO a person is much better off buying a dog from good breeding that is 5-6 months old and has been introduced to some training, birds, and allowed to run.




a Good trainer will tell you they have nothing other that an idea of what they have at 5 or 6 month old.  If somone buys a finished dog that is another handlers problem well the joke is on them and they should probably hire a trainer like you do. buying a finished dog can save alot of time money and headache and may even save a dog from being ruined by a bad handler. i do agree with you about buying the best line of any breed to give the best chance of natural ability but even that wont guarantee anything. JMHO.


----------



## cj104 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not yet speaking from experience, but I don't think 3 is too old. I sure hope not, because I just started working my 3.5 year old Vizsla with Maurice Lindley here in SC. I asked him to look at her and tell me what he thought; he didn't say a word about her age, he just wanted to see what she did around birds. She has zero hunting experience, but when just got near the planted quail she pointed immediately. Of course, she then busted and chased the birds, but she showed that she had some desire. Maurice was pleased and is willing to help me with her. I plan to train her hard the next few months in hopes of shooting a quail over her this coming season. If it takes a year to get her steady enough to shoot over I think it'll be worth it. 

So, if you want a first hand account of training a 3 year old dog that does have some 'birdiness' -- ask me again in six months


----------



## zzweims (Jul 8, 2010)

If she's got anything at all, Mo will bring it out of her.  He's a stand up guy and an excellent trainer.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## pine nut (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine was a Brit. and I forgot to say.  I bought eight quail and released them and brought them all home numerous times.  She would fetch them if they weren't shot!  Some flew over a hundred yards too.  She never killed a bird either.  I put her in wild birds in Nebraska and we had a ball!  Her  first pheasant was under her nose in plum thicket and when I came close she was trying to signal me with her eyes, looking at me then down etc.  The bird flushed right between her front and back legs, going out the back door so to speak.  It was a hen and I couldn't shoot it.   The stuff of which good memories are made.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 20, 2010)

Whats the status of the dog search???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Whats the status of the dog search???



Might have to get you to ride with me to go look at a male setter pretty soon.  Funds have been allocated to the dog lease though so I'm probably looking for something that doesn't exists ( a cheap started dog).


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 20, 2010)

might need to liquidate something....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> might need to liquidate something....



You got something in mind??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You got something in mind??



start with liquidating any and all female contact (of the human variety.)  that is the main source of the dwindling of a man's money.

of course, you're fairly ugly, so this problem might have taken care of itself...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> start with liquidating any and all female contact (of the human variety.)  that is the main source of the dwindling of a man's money.
> 
> of course, you're fairly ugly, so this problem might have taken care of itself...



Man thats an awefull lot of heat to be taking from a fellow tech grad and brittany owner.    Tell you what I'll keep chasing em all,  the female of the human variety, the fish, the wild game, and best of all I don't have to ask for kitchen passes....  Plus I don't have to explain to the wife why my cell phone got wet fly fishing on the hooch and why I'm calling from my buddies phone.  Reming you of anything?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Man thats an awefull lot of heat to be taking from a fellow tech grad and brittany owner.    Tell you what I'll keep chasing em all,  the female of the human variety, the fish, the wild game, and best of all I don't have to ask for kitchen passes....  Plus I don't have to explain to the wife why my cell phone got wet fly fishing on the hooch and why I'm calling from my buddies phone.  Reming you of anything?



touche... 

46 days til kickoff...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

*New dog*

Picked up Sam (1 year old male tri color britt) from Waddler (Mr. Shepherd) last night.  He is still getting used to his new surroundings but looks like a happy dog.  He hasn't had any training at all but I'm looking forward to starting with him this weekend!  I think he will make a fine bird dog!


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 23, 2010)

man...why didn't you borrow my weed eater when you were over last night?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm letting the cover grow up so that I can plant birds in there...


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 23, 2010)

how'd you know I was talking about the grass and not those shaggy hamster coats???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> how'd you know I was talking about the grass and not those shaggy hamster coats???



Hey man I got you on record sayign that Sam was a good looking brittany...I know you don't want to offend your little pointer friends here but I might have to bust out the tape recording.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 23, 2010)

lol...I did say that was a good lookin' "Brittany"...notice "bird dog" was never part of that statement!

...and you know I don't have any pointer friends on here!  They banned me from their circle of trust when they found out I went hunting out of state with some Brittanys.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 23, 2010)

He's pretty good lookin' I guess


----------



## Jim P (Jul 23, 2010)

Good looking britt, looks like the little lady has a new friend. Give him some time to bond to both of you and he will be ok.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2010)

good looking pup martin.  i like those tri-colors and I like the ticking on his front legs.  we need to get them altogether soon.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> He's pretty good lookin' I guess


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 23, 2010)

Martin, that's a good looking pup.  They look quite happy together.  How old is he?


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats Martin, He is a nice looking dog for sure and came from a great guy. Best of luck with him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks.  He is doing pretty good.  He is pretty shy in the house but I took him camping this weekend and he did great outside.  Going to let him get comfortable this week and show him some birds this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well after a week or so of not showing much prey drive I took him out to the lease last night and let him smell 3 quail and watch them fly off.  He barely chased the first, chased the second, and went about nuts on the 3rd.  Then I planted one and got his first point ever.  Got a second point of out of on the next bird.  Man did that make my day!  I'm going back to all yard work now for the next two months working on come and whoa and then back to birds when he is ready.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like he should be ready for MI about Oct. 11


----------

